# New Higonokami



## brentjharris (Jun 13, 2020)

Not really a kitchen knife, but I think an absolute necessity in any kitchen! I purchase all my knives from Gage and the gang at Sharp Knife Shop in Hamilton, Ontario, Canada, and they are top-notch as far as responsiveness and customer service. I've heard some horror stories about higonokamis off Ebay etc. The ones from Sharp Knife Sharp are great quality and super sharp!


----------



## KenHash (Jun 14, 2020)

Very nice. Looks like an SK5 Kanekoma.


----------

